# Update on 45.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thought I would give everyone an update on my rescue 45. He is not doing well. It has been cold here and I had him in the barn as he was an outside dog but I brought him in this past Thursday. He seemed to be walking a little better but Monday he took a turn for the worse. He can hardly stand up we have to carry him outside and then back into the living room. I have no carpet just wood floors he slips. Now this morning he is crying every time he tries to move. I have him on doggie aspirin. I have to call work I can remember what day I have off this week so I can set up appointment for him. I was going to get him neutered but I might have to have him put down instead. The poor guy, he is so sweet. I was planning on getting him a nice kennel for this summer. A place he could feel safe from the other dogs playing around him.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh no Sharon, I am sorry to hear this, I am sending tons of love and postive healing vibes 45's way. ((hugs))


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Tye. He is a really sweet boy. I hope that maybe the vet can do something but I know that is might not happen. He is so big to have to carry he must be about 65+ lbs. I wish it was nicer out. He culd come in during the day or evening to be with us then he could go back outside where it is easier to walk.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

poor 45, he is so very lucky to have you. ((hugs)) to you both, let us know what happens at the vet's office


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You know Sharon, I think about 45 every morning, and I guess I think that if I keep all the dogs in my prayers that need help, they'll get better. I really hope he recovers. I almost didn't read this post because it breaks my heart knowing that there is a dog that is hurting, and I can't help I take this harder than anything else in the world. Do what you can, as if I had to tell you this. Stay warm Sharon, V and 45.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw man  that's so sad (hugs) poor guy. I hope he can get better. He really is lucky to have someone like you watching over him.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He has an appointment tomorrow at 2:30 with Dr. Gretchen. I hope she can help him.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope the vet can help 45 and I wish you both well at the appt.today. Thank you for taking him in and trying to help him.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww poor guy. I would have him put down. IMO its no life for a dog to not be able to run and play in the way a dog should. You did the best you could for him, but I know you don't want to see him in pain. Best of luck with whatever you decide and like I said you did everything you could for him.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

how did he get to be hobbled?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is the rescue I picked up at christmas time. I think he was hit by a car. I stopped at the owners house and he said to put the dog in the driveway and h would shot him. I couldn't stand for that to be his last moments so I brought him home. He was doing better until I brought him in the house. I think when he fell on the wood floor it hurt him more. So now my son is carrying him outside and back to the area rug in the living room so he can be with us. I was hoping that he would be okay until spring time when he could be outside in a kennel and we do alot in the dog park( fenced in area on the farm). That way 45 could still be with us yet able t walk easier.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww poor guy.At least he has you there to show him some love.I hope they are able to help him at the vets.Sending good vibes and thoughts your way.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Even though you didn't get the care you DESERVED for most of your life, you have a very compassionate person watching over you and many, many people on this site pulling for you 45. Still thinking and praying for you brother. As for your previous "owner", my hatred can not be measured.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I just saw this thread and missed that you took in a new rescue. I don't know if this would help 45 or not, but Rufus absolutely wouldn't walk on tile or hardwood after he got arthritis so we used throw rugs and runners. Some people use disposable booties like these to give the dog a more secure feeling of traction.

Amazon.com: PAWZ Disposable Reusable Boots - 12 Pack Medium in Navy Blue: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you gimbler I do hae booties for him they are tad to big but since he can not movve his front legs the right way like is more of a waddle tehn a stride it isn't enough to help keep his bck end up. I think it is more muscle strenght of his forelegs that is lacking. Thank goodness I have my son around here. That guys is heavy. 

I havea feeling that I will have to say goodbye tomorrow. I don't want to he is such a sweet boy. His eyes are so sad though it makes me want to cry. 
Man I hate most people I don't understand how anyone could not care about another living being.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww, I'm so sorry MyMikado. You're a good person for caring so much and for taking on the dirty job of bearing the pain of seeing him through to the end. At least he was cared for and valued at the end of his life and if he goes down tomorrow he goes down with compassion and respect. If he didn't have a good life he'll at least get a good send off to his Rainbow Bridge. Be well, Sweetie.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. I had all these plans for him. We were going to buy him a matress to have down in the dog park we thouht if we put it in the hay shed he would be out of the wind and sun yet he could wander at his will and we would have to worry about the road. 


I want everyone to know that though some laughed at the name I gave him he likes his name. His tail thumps and he tries to get up to come to you when you say 45.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet he likes his name cause he likes the way you say it - with affection. Sweet pup - I'm glad you had these weeks to give him some loving.

Are you going to give him some good "people food" tomorrow? Even on the off chance that the vet can help him and you get to bring him home it might not hurt to splurge "diet-wise" just once. We fed Rufus grilled steaks and pork chops his last week cause we knew he was at "any day now" status. On his last morning he had a pound of bacon and about half a pound of cheese with butter croissants for breakfast. Nobody leaves here hungry! It's weird how much comfort I took from stuffing him good and how grateful I was that he kept his appetite to the end.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The only food I could give my Jack was "people" food at the end. Then he wouldn't even eat that. I'll never forget that Bad, bad times dammit. I'm sorry that you have this going on Sharon. Be sure to give 45 a kiss from me, please.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

That is sad, Christian. Maybe we can send our thoughts out to 45 and Sharon tomorrow. And if that's not enough we can hope that Jack and Rufus will meet up with 45 if he has to cross the bridge.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

If his time is tomorrow Gimbler, I have a feeling that he will be met with many wet noses and wagging tails. He will have eternal gentleness shown toward him, like the countless others whose existence on this earth was filled with pain and anguish. Animals were meant to be gifts from God to us...some people don't get that, but they will be reminded of this when they're time comes I assure you. I'm glad you get it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. 

45 has been getting rice and hamburger everyday that I have had him. I just bought him some wet food cause it was getting a bit expensive. He is also getting Native dog food and an egg. I was trying to get weight on him I thought that maybe if I could build up some weight on him he would be able to walk better. 

I know that my mom is waiting for him. She wouldn't be anyother place but where the animals were. I know that if he does leave me today he will be in good hands.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

{{{ Hugs}}}


----------

